# Photo contest! Win a painting at less than 50% off!



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Bumpy!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'll give it a go.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'll try for this. Worth a shot.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't normally do this but please disregard the first photo entered. I meant to enter this one posted below. Tried to change it but was not able to. Didn't know there was a time frame. And forgot about this image that I had. So if you could I would like my 2 entries to be the lone horse sunrise one and this one. Please do not consider the first one with multiple horses and trees.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Great pics guys. Keep em coming!


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

Waw Azale! The second shot is awesome!!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

_JustDressageIt _just PM'd me these 2 beautiful pics for the contest. Thought i'd post them in the thread for the viewers to enjoy (with permission of course)


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Great idea....I was thinking about doing something similar when I "eventually" decide to try out my water color paints. I want to do like 4 paintings for an uber discounted price while I figure these things out. I figure enough people in here would be willing to use their horses as guinea pigs for me and perhaps I can make a wee bit of money doing so. I can't wait to see what you do with the winners!!!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well at the moment i'm not really doing anything except for the Zenyatta painting and a couple of sketches & i didn't want to waste all my canvases on my own ideas so i thought id give this a try. I usually charge round $200 for a painting like this but things aren't going too bad right now so i can do some deals lol


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

*Ok CHANGED MY MIND! lol*
First place will get a painting for the cost of shipping as i said ($20-$30)
But 2nd & third place will have the option to get a painting done for $80 plus shipping so that the total cost is around $100 
Anyone else who's interested i am offering a deal for $125 (my X-mas deal price) instead of the usual $200


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Woo I can afford first place for sure!
2nd and third might have to do some begging to get it as a x-mas present from my boyfriend XD

Edit: Just realized Twinkie looks like he has had a few to many Twinkies in that first picture :X lol


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, it's worth a shot!


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Here's my boy Lakota.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Lovely pictures guys! I can see it's going to be difficult already!


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

I guess its worth a trying haha . Heres my gelding Roma


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Miss Latte getting her roll on:










And the day I met her:


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I have got to give this a try!!!!!!!


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

The first is probably really crappy quality because I took it from my cell phone. The second is from an actual camera and was taken the day I brought my pony home.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I love that little sorrel Charlicata  Does she/he have some roaning? Reminds me of a gelding i used to know...


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep, she is actually a Strawberry Roan. When she sheds out in the spring, she looks sorrel, but as the summer goes by, she gets more and more of the white hairs showing through. This is her the day I went to look at her last November.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, it cant hurt to enter! Here is Dozer and Bart


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I love strawberry roans (my favorite roan color ) She looks like a really sweet mare. The gelding i mentioned had the same face & he was an incredible kids horse.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

That's the way my little mare is. I feel completely safe putting anybody on her. She'll adjust her attitude according to who is on her. She's a go getter when I'm on her, a little slower with my DH on her, and so dead headed it isn't funny when a child is on her. I have loved her to death since the day I first met her. She was my confidence builder after my accidents last year...which led me to buying Rookie in April. Unfortunately she is now 17 and has some ankle problems from when they cut the tendons in the back legs for the show ring. She's now used on the shorter trail rides. Rookie is a little more of a challenge for me, but wouldn't do anything intentionally to hurt me...and God knows I have had him in situations where he could have either thrown me or hurt me pretty bad. I wouldn't dare put anybody on him unless they were a competent rider. Needless to say, both of them have found their forever home with me.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Newbie but I will enter


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

That is too cute WN.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

can't hurt to try lol


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Awe lol _Phantomcolt18 _the 2nd horse looks like such a sweeheart  Is that black spot in his forelock natural?


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I love the angle on the one of him eating the hay!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

6 days left people!! Lol i'll finally have stuff to paint (trying to put off that portrait of my nephew ****)!


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

-excited- Love your avatar by the way, looks like big chex to cash <3


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Lol i think it is! I was emailed a photo & asked to paint it a couple years ago. Looking now I want to find out how to contact the owners! He's a very gorgeous horse. Love his one blue eye


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

IT IS BIG CHEX TO CASH! :O omg -starstruck-

Yeah he only has one blue eye and the face markings are the exact same jsut looked it up!!


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

first ones Bella & i in her field, second ones my pony shane after a rainstorm.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Waybueno said:


> IT IS BIG CHEX TO CASH! :O omg -starstruck-
> 
> Yeah he only has one blue eye and the face markings are the exact same jsut looked it up!!


 Thats a horse id love to breed to! Almost more than the friesian i have picked out:lol: Stud fees prolly through the roof (for my budget), plus he aint from Alberta:-(


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Wish i still had the email to find out who commissioned it... possibly a fan lol


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Stud Fee: $3,000
hahahaha worth it though if you have a good mare


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

3 days left! I think ill post the top 10 on thursday, the top 5 on friday as well as top 3


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

lilruffian said:


> Awe lol _Phantomcolt18 _the 2nd horse looks like such a sweeheart  Is that black spot in his forelock natural?


No it's not natural lol this was after his bath after a halloween costume class we did....he doesnt like his head wet so I kinda had to leave that tspot lol oh and theyre both the same horse


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

charlicata said:


> I love the angle on the one of him eating the hay!


 haha thanks thats one of my favorite picture sof him


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

*Top 10!*

Ok so i'll post top 10 tonight actually (though people can still enter:wink, top 5 tomorrow & the winners on Friday!
NOTE: these are in NO particular order!


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Question can I enter like two more pictures of Twinkie?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Waybueno said:


> Question can I enter like two more pictures of Twinkie?


 Well you're only allowed 2 entries per person but if you (or anybody else!) think you have a better one than the one already chosen you can opt it out if you are _sure_ it's better:wink:


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

I cant say its better XD haha im excited in the partial finals LOL


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

*Top 5*

Again, in no particular order


----------



## Yvette (Aug 13, 2010)

This was taken by my son.


----------



## cloudkisser (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Lol ooo dang! now ima have to do some serious deciding! Such great photos!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey everyone! I sent the voting thread for top 10 to this link! Check it out & vote! http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/photo-contest-win-painting-voting-help-65000/


----------

